# Brassavola in the vivarium Update 07/23/07



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Hey everybody,

I was just wondering if anybody here has any of these orchids in their vivariums. I have a B cordata that I'm going to try to get to bloom but I can't find too much info about them on here.

This just got done blooming around a month and a half ago so it will be a while before it is ready to flower again. I'm trying to simulate the conditions that it comes from so wish me luck. I keep it bright, warm and there will be a fan that comes on near it when I'm done installing that.

It's only been in this viv for 2 weeks and the roots are already shooting out new places.  

Since I'm still working on upgrading the lighting I'm using some screw in cps at the moment. I move the fixture back and forth each day because it's not long enough.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

An interesting choice. I wouldn't have tried it myself, but that doesn't mean it won't work. Of course it wants a lot of light, and doesn't want to stay wet. I'm sure it will grow under those conditions, just not sure if it will bloom. I'd love to know how this turns out.

Rob


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Yeah, I still like the looks of it even though it might not bloom. I think I read somewhere that someone has got theirs to bloom in a viv before though. Once I get a fan put it(which will go directly above it) it will be drier on that end of the tank.

It is a 40 breeder tank and the orchid is planted near the top. So, the plant should get a decent amount of light.


----------



## fmfox (Mar 29, 2007)

Every time i've put an orchid in my viv, my frogs have trampled the sh*% out of it. Even when I put them way up high. I hope your frogs are more appreciative of nice things. :lol:


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

This orchid is already a fair size and the leaves are really thick. So at least with this one I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

I have one in a viv right now. And its interesting to see someone else try working with these in a viv because I thought it was unconventional when I did it. I just got a great deal on the plant and it was in nice shape. I have it attached to a cork bark background and the plant is doing very well like that, shooting out new roots and leaves. Its being kept dryer then I would prob even want to keep my pumilio in when they move into that tank but I dont think a little more moisture will hurt it. Ill post pics soon.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

How long have you had it in your viv? Has it grown any new leaves in that time?

This one seems to love it in my tank. It is kept dry in that part and upper 70's to low 80's. I just hope I can get enough light for it to flower. But with a 40 breeder and its position that doesn't seem to be too much of a problem.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

andy83 said:


> How long have you had it in your viv? Has it grown any new leaves in that time?
> 
> This one seems to love it in my tank. It is kept dry in that part and upper 70's to low 80's. I just hope I can get enough light for it to flower. But with a 40 breeder and its position that doesn't seem to be too much of a problem.


You don't seem to have nearly 1/10 the light that would be required based on what I see. You really need to kick it up. The problem is that it will be expensive and will probably cook the viv.

Why not try some Pleuros or Bulbos? They do much better with viv lightiing.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Yeah,

This lighting is only temporary until I get the cash saved up to pick up something a little more fitting. I'm getting ready to put in a decent sized fan as well to get some good ventilation. This is a display viv that I've been planning out for some time.

Those Pleuros and Bulbos do look pretty nice. I'll have to keep those in mind for future projects. All of the other plants that I have in there I've had under my shoplight in my bedroom for about a year. The broms are responding well to the upgraded temporary lighting. You probably cant see all that well but in the first picture the brom on the right has already shot out a pup when I had it under the shoplight. Now it seems like it's getting bigger every day. 

This is my first vivarium so I'm kindof excited about it. I can't wait to get some nice lighting on it. I'm thinking about putting 192 watts on there which would put me at 4.8 watts per gallon. Right now its at an unevenly lit 1.65 watts per gallon.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Frogtofall said:


> andy83 said:
> 
> 
> > How long have you had it in your viv? Has it grown any new leaves in that time?
> ...



I agree but I also have the same metal hood for scewins that he has on that tank and mine is doing well. Like I was saying it has sent out alot of nice new roots and produced two leaves. So you can get it to live and grow but i dont know if it would bloom or how well it will grow other then that.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Here is around 10 days of growth.



















I posted a thread about this on orchid board and people suggested that I take out the moss that is packed in with the orchid. So, here are a couple of shots. When using long fiber moss like that to keep your orchid moist you have to be aware of the fact that the roots in the middle will end up rotting out. You can see this in the first photo.



















My temps are: 73 degrees at night, 86 during the day
Humidity: 85% night, 44% day
*These are the temperatures at the roots of the Brassavola. The tank varies quit nicely.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

After switching the fan around so that it sucks air out of the tank instead of blowing dry air into the tank the humidity has increased at the root mass of the orchid.

During the daytime the humidity is at 80% temp 82
During the night the humidity gets around 90.

When I get around to it I will check the humidity and temp of the leaves. So far the roots are looking great and growing like weeds. Now all I need is to get some good cf's to brighten up things a little.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

*Update 06/06/07*


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

I made an entire thread about this but I figured that I may as well place it here to give some updated photos and whatnot.

Alright,

I've had this in the viv for a little while and it has put on a lot of new growth. 

At first I thought that the new little green guys that were coming out were roots. But now they're longer than ever and still quite green. I've recently noticed a groove in the root/leaf that would indicate to me anyway that this new growth would be three new leaves.

Another point to this is how this orchid grows. I have it mounted in a funny position in the tank but the leaves grow upright. These have followed the bulbs around a bit.

Leaves or Roots?




































My vote would be new leaves!!! Some of the older green tipped roots are sinking into the tree fern panel a bit as well. I recently ordered a 36" coralife 2 x 96 watt 6700k bulbs fixture. I hope that will kick it up a notch and maybe it will bloom for me. I got the adjustable legs so that helps with heat. I'm going to work on a better setup than just the one fan that I have on there now.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

leaves,

you dirty little double poster you... :wink: :wink: 

S


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

Make that triple poster, hehe.

I was so impressed by the size of this tank, that I went out and got one Andy. Only $70 for a brand new one. I hope to make it a vertical.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Yeah,

Sorry about the multiple postings last night....or rather early this morning. I was a little tired and red eyed :wink: . I was over on orchidboard doing the same thing. That probably helped with the confusion.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

No need to make excuses, you should post away, its your right. Unless its spam, spam is a no-no.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

$70 isn't bad at all for a new one. They retail for around $109 most places it seems.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

It seems like this orchid is fairly happy. I haven't had the new lights on it for too long but it has responded well so far. We'll find out in another season as to whether it will bloom or not.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

How's your vertical coming along Khamul1of9? 40's are nice...I've got another empty one sitting in my living room.

Here is a more recent photo of the B cordata. I moved the older leaves up off the ground and more toward the light. The three new leaves are getting thicker and turning a purple color which is good. I really hope I can get this guy to bloom. I did some cutting on the light fixture legs so that has increased the light levels a tad more.


----------



## shortymac83 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a brassalova nodosa (very similar) in a pot, not a viv. It's very hardy, and gives me blooms once a year. Last summer I went on a vacation for 2 weeks without watering it (on a windowsill) and it looked perfect. You should have seen the roots it put out though!


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Here are a couple of pictures that are 19 days from the last. I went on vacation for a week and came back to notice some root growth and overall growth. The three new leaves continue to get thicker and open up more....they are also turning slightly purple on top as well.


----------



## AccidentalChef (Jun 29, 2007)

I've got Brassavola nodosa in my new viv. It's only been there a couple of weeks but has just started making 2 new leaves. It's mounted all the way at the top of the viv, near the vent and lights with a fan blowing past it. It's too soon to tell how it's going to do long term but it seems pretty happy so far.


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Looking good andy...*

looks like its feeling right at home....(just dont let chris touch it!!!!)


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

CTM75:
:lol: I'll be sure not to do that! Thanks for the laugh.

AccidentalChef:
Be sure to update us on how yours is doing. I don't think there is really much difference between most of the Brassavola so their care should be about the same. Sounds like you're doing everything the best you can. I checked out the viv you have it in and it looks really nice. Hope it blooms for you...

I guess that's the hanger so far with these guys is to get them to bloom. So far growth seems to be a'ok. When I got this orchid during the first of spring it had one flower left on it. So, maybe it will bloom by the end of summer or something. I've got 14hrs of one 96watt going and then the second 96 comes on around 11am and stays on for 7hrs I think.

Here is a picture that shows some of the red.


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

*Orchids in the Viv.*

I have orchids in almost all my viv's, and the trick seems to be matching the frog humidity with the orchid. Great sites are Oak Hill gardens and Andy''s orchids all found in orchidmall.com for info.
I started out as an orchid and fern grower in a conventional greenhouse and then moved to all the minatures in my viv's.
The other point is fluctuation of temps, most orchids to flower need a day to nigh drop in temps to do well. If the temps don't drop, try the "warm" orchids minatures that are more forgiving.
Good Luck
B.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Those are 100% leaves, roots do not get that green ever.

Roots on most plants grow toward black and toward gravity. Leaves grow toward light and against gravity.

With the exception of vines, and other plants like that, they sometimes grow toward black with leaves and roots.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Orchid roots start out very green most of the time and turn white as they grow. And I think they are growing back, they just look like they are growing up.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Yeah,

As an orchid newbie I felt pretty stupid at first when the three new leaves started to grow. I just figured they were roots and then didn't really think otherwise until much later. In the last picture those three white guys with green tips are roots and they are growing at a good rate.

When I came back from vacation I found out that one of the timers got stuck. So, for a week, I had 24hrs of 96watt while the other bulb came on during around 11 to 6 or something like that.....eek. Some of the plants loved it while others suffered a bit. This orchid didn't seem to suffer at all.

I do have a drop in temps at night so hopefully that will help. I'm also going to go with the wet/dry season thing as well. How many degrees would constitute a good temperature drop? I think mine on average drops at least 6 to 8 degrees f each night.

Now I just need to study up and harvest some true miniatures that do well in vivs. Does anybody suggest anything?

Thanks,
-Andy


----------



## AccidentalChef (Jun 29, 2007)

My Brassavola nodosa is trying to take over the world. Seriously. Within the past week, it has put out 3 more new leaves, bringing the total up to 5 since I put it in the viv. On top of that, it's got at least 10 new roots growing. It seems to be putting out a new root once a day lately. The new growth started when I upped the lighting from 192w to 288w of PC and adjusted the photoperiod a bit. This plant is about 4" down from 3, 96w PC tubes and it's still growing upwards. It sure seems to like a bit of light.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Good to hear that your nodosa is doing well. Here is a little update on this little guy. New roots and I see a start of a new leaf! I really like the leaves on these guys.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

I love surprises....

I guess we're going to get a show from this one after all and sooner than I had expected. So far it only has spikes coming from those two leaves but maybe they will come from the others later on.

The plant has wrinkled a little bit since I've had it in the tank but that is only the old growth(I'm thinking that's normal...input?) but the new growth is obviously doing fine. It has put out loads of new roots too.



















Yayyyyyy


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Here is another updated pic. I'm so glad that I decided on this orchid. The flowers will definitely brighten up the winter time around here. From looking around at some other pictures of this orchid there should be 5 flowers on each spike.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

This morning they were not open like this. I haven't noticed any smell yet but that will come soon.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Guess it like it huh?


----------

